# My New Closed Captioning Home Phone



## Lon (Mar 12, 2016)

My new Closed Captioning Phone is working fine and the fact that is free makes it even better. If you are hearing impaired as I am you to can have one. The phone & service is paid for by all U.S. individuals via a small tax on their monthly phone bill. You can go online www.captioncallphone.com


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 12, 2016)

That's good to know. If I concentrate I can still hear phone conversation but it ain't easy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2016)

Lon, I got my Captioncall phone a few months ago. Mine was also free. Like the fact that I can go back to the message once the conversation ends. I do have trouble reading and answering. The phone message displayed is always just a bit behind what is being said. Mixes me up. I read when absolutely necessary and tell the speaker I have a hearing problem. The volume control really amplifies, that in itself is a big help.So glad you are happy with it. Being hearing impaired is not easy to live with, thank goodness for this new technology.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2016)

Only have a cell line...But I would have one if I had a land line..


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2016)

I looked at our latest phone bill, and there is a monthly charge of $.06 for "hearing impaired" phones.  I can't imagine life with a loss of hearing or sight...so if 6 cents a month helps people with hearing problems, that is money well spent.


----------



## Lon (Mar 13, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Only have a cell line...But I would have one if I had a land line..



If you have Wi Fi in your home you will not need a land line as the Cap Phone will work via Wi Fi as well as a land line.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 18, 2016)

I speak with my stepfather via a caption phone. It goes through a call center and they type what I say. I have noticed some are faster than others to relay what I am saying. I have to be sure I speak clearly because sometimes what they type is not what I said.

I'm not sure if they can hear what he says. It's a good service though. And since we can't get my stepfather to get a computer or a cell phone to text, it's the main communication.


----------

